# Huron Ramp 11/25



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never seen such an inconsiderate group of fishermen in my life. It was similar to launching at noon on the fourth of July. Pullin into ramp at 7am. 12 or more boats crammed into the make ready lanes rather than pulling forward into the parking lot (which we did rather than pack it more). People stopping to unhook boats on ramp, forgetting coffee and running back to get it, cutting people in the launch line, multiple boats on each launch dock- while the courtesy dock sat empty. I think everyone who reads this should stop and run back in their minds how they launch and ready their boats. I am not blaming everyone as not everyone is at fault, but seriously, people who are rocking 60-120k+ and have 2-4 people in each should be competent enough to handle a simple launch ramp and parking lot...


----------



## Todd Wilson (Aug 31, 2015)

I was there at 8:30 am, there were 20 boats waiting and everyone launched very smoothly. We were commenting how easy it was. We pulled out around 5:30 - 6:00 pm. Was one of the few that used the courtesy dock, but everyone else had the luxury of having someone else backing the trailer. Once again, perfectly smooth going out. Sorry you didn't have the same experience! 

Hopefully you were able to find a program that worked. We threw everything we had at them to get our fish.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Todd Wilson said:


> I was there at 8:30 am, there were 20 boats waiting and everyone launched very smoothly. We were commenting how easy it was. We pulled out around 5:30 - 6:00 pm. Was one of the few that used the courtesy dock, but everyone else had the luxury of having someone else backing the trailer. Once again, perfectly smooth going out. Sorry you didn't have the same experience!
> 
> Hopefully you were able to find a program that worked. We threw everything we had at them to get our fish.


I was just about to type this exact same response. I was amazed at how smoothly it went, I launched at 7:30am with just about everyone else and got in the water quickly considering the traffic. Coming out was the same.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think when a guy drove from the parking lot and zipped into an open lane as I was waiting for the guy to un-hook his boat (which was on rollers and I'm still not sure why you would take the winch strap off before you were even in the water) as he was sitting in the middle launch lane was really my tipping point. After readying our boat in the parking lot, we had to wait 10 minutes to get through the ready lanes. (during this time no boats seemed to be launching as I assume there was someone blocking everything up). I fish better when I am annoyed, so it worked out well.


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

I heard the carnage was impressive but is that way in November there every year. You have to be mentally prepared for joining that carnage (like July 4th) before you launch. But as for forgetting to unhook the boat before launching...I USED to unhook before launching but one December morning when I did unhook my boat first and was backing down a steep ramp the boat launched all by itself about 20 feet before the trailer was even in the water. I watched in horror in the rear view mirror as the boat launched onto the ramp before the trailer was in the water. The boat crashed onto the ramp slid and bounced into the water and trashed the lower unit and prop. The Season was over then! So I still will wait to unhook until the boat trailer is in the water. Never will get over that experience. In retrospect it was a 16 aluiminum boat on a steep ramp. Huron is not that steep so that probably would never happen there...but? It won't get me again.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

We launched their yesterday morning. Pulled in and thought to myself this is going to be a real cluster, but was surprised and things went well. Yea, there were boats parked on the ramp docks as they were waiting for the owner, but there is always someone doing that. We got boat uncovered and rod holders on was in the water quickly. I did have some guys pull by me, but I wasn't ready so no big deal. We got our fish and came in about 1pm. Went very smoothly. Yes there was a couple of boats parked on the ramp docks instead of the courtesy dock. But, again that is the norm. It was a great day on the water, probably last trip of the year. Johnboy it is to bad you had a bad experience Sunday.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah but unhooking a boat that's on rollers, totally insane !


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Get there at an off hour or do what we did ....go to Mazurik..


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Exactly what Jim said above. I will either get there very early or find another ramp when I know its going to be one of those days at a certain ramp. Otherwise you just got to accept it. The internet usually will dictate which ramp will be the most packed from previous fishing reports.
Plenty of walleyes all over Lake Erie and sometimes it is enjoyable to find your own school of fish away form the packs and avoid the launching hassles. As for unhooking before the ramp. I never do, rollers or not. Safety first.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

For the rest of the open water season Huron will be busy on any nice weekend day . And on the really nice days during the week there will be a suprising number of boats there .


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm guessing that we arrived around 8:30. Pulled into the make ready lanes and got ready. Pulling into launch line without issue. Launched in a few minutes without any crowding or frustrations. I imagine every 5 or 10 minutes later or before could be a different story. I practice patience for those that may not be experts, perfectly efficient, or error prone under pressure of launch because that might be me at times. Great day on lake! Returning was also a breeze.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I did not have an issue either on Friday Saturday or Sunday again if someone can not wait for me to unlatch my boat on a cold morning then I have to say your in the wrong !!one night I was fishing - a buddy of mine was backing up his boat slipped off the trailer because it was wet and icy then everyone would be complaining about the boat that tied up the ramp !!!i don’t have issues just take a deep breath enjoy the day and don’t get in a rush-my biggest issue is the guys who load or unload at night in the ramp with there headlights on it blinds me when I look in my mirrors turn them off!!!if the make ready lanes are for making ready then why get mad!!i use to get mad and upset but now I just take my time so I am not forgetting something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm guessing a lot of this pressure at the ramps is due to the large payouts of the "Brawl". Certainly not all of it of course, I've talked to several that are not in it. However the great catch rate is definitely factoring in. JMHO


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

So what do you guys think of someone who fishes alone and has to launch by himself? I've fished by myself many times in the spring during the jig bite. I launch and idle over to the courtesy dock then park my truck. Nobody has ever bitched at me. It's the guys setting at the end of the dock blocking boats that are launching that tick me off.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

No issue Hoosier I may even help ya if I could because if I was alone I would hope people would understand you never know when you ll be in someone else’s shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

We launched late Sunday (1030am). Didn’t have any issues since we got there so late. Coming in we were 1st to the courtsey dock and got boat pulled no problems. We watched while derigging and It looked very quick for everyone


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Hoosier, that is about all you can do. I have same issues when going alone. No one gets to vocal about it if you look like your hustling and pull to the courtesy dock. I am with you it is the knuckleheads, that sit at the end of the dock and block everything up, both coming and going. Oh well it is nice to be perfect.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

aren't the docks long enough that you launch and tie the boat up at the end of the dock and people can still launch?..seems that would be quicker for one person launching than motoring over to the courtesy dock then coming back to pull their vehicle and trailer out to park.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

fisherman 2 said:


> aren't the docks long enough that you launch and tie the boat up at the end of the dock and people can still launch?..seems that would be quicker for one person launching than motoring over to the courtesy dock then coming back to pull their vehicle and trailer out to park.


That's my thought as well when it's not a madhouse.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I think it went as smooth as it could have gone. It was smoother than some of the tournament events I've fished. I pulled in at 0720 and had my first pullback at 0748. Made pretty good time thanks to everyone else at the ramp.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Hoosier77 said:


> So what do you guys think of someone who fishes alone and has to launch by himself? I've fished by myself many times in the spring during the jig bite. I launch and idle over to the courtesy dock then park my truck. Nobody has ever bitched at me. It's the guys setting at the end of the dock blocking boats that are launching that tick me off.


If I'm fishing solo, I just tie off my boat at the end of the dock, then go park the truck. In my opinion it takes more time to run over to the courtesy dock then run back to your truck then go park. Either way I never would get annoyed at someone fishing solo unless they'er clogging up the ramp for 20-30 min. By the time I launch my boat till I'm leaving the dock is about 5-8 min. Also If I'm fishing solo I get there butt early to avoid the sun up crowd.

I had a feeling Huron was gonna be a zoo sunday so we got there at 6 am. and about 15 other boats were thinking the same as me. It was smooth at that time except for me. I was sitting in my seat talking as my buddy was backing us in and I didn't notice that my motor had trimmed all the way down. (if my seat is facing a certain way it hits the trim switch on the throttle.) Luckly we caught it as it started hitting the concrete. Pulled forward and got her back up and luckly just a few scrapes on the skeg and slightly bent one fin on the prop which didn't effect it what so ever. Of course that whole ordeal only took 3 extra min on my launch time. I'll be moving that switch to a new location now!!! Then we just tied up the courtesy dock and set up all the rods and such and headed out.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have never seen such an inconsiderate group of fishermen in my life. It was similar to launching at noon on the fourth of July. Pullin into ramp at 7am. 12 or more boats crammed into the make ready lanes rather than pulling forward into the parking lot (which we did rather than pack it more). People stopping to unhook boats on ramp, forgetting coffee and running back to get it, cutting people in the launch line, multiple boats on each launch dock- while the courtesy dock sat empty. I think everyone who reads this should stop and run back in their minds how they launch and ready their boats. I am not blaming everyone as not everyone is at fault, but seriously, people who are rocking 60-120k+ and have 2-4 people in each should be competent enough to handle a simple launch ramp and parking lot...


i


Hoosier77 said:


> So what do you guys think of someone who fishes alone and has to launch by himself? I've fished by myself many times in the spring during the jig bite. I launch and idle over to the courtesy dock then park my truck. Nobody has ever bitched at me. It's the guys setting at the end of the dock blocking boats that are launching that tick me off.


I was at the huron ramp at 6:55 am sunday, there was a crowd, we pulled in unstrapped got dressed and was in the water headed out in 10 min or less, I didn't see the problem, I knew there would be a crowd because of the weather so I prepare the boat as much as possible before I leave the house. There were a couple guys holding boats at the end of the docks. At the end of the day the loading went just as fast, my buddie doesn't back in a crowd very well so I do the truck myself, I commented to him how smooth everything went with the amount of fishermen. I guess I wasn't looking for a problem.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Carpman said:


> I think it went as smooth as it could have gone. It was smoother than some of the tournament events I've fished. I pulled in at 0720 and had my first pullback at 0748. Made pretty good time thanks to everyone else at the ramp.


Last year a tourney at Ceaser creek, I dropped my buddy off at the dock, he gets my truck and 10 trucks get in line in front of him,water skiers, a couple wave runners,meanwhile the whole club was waiting on me to weigh in, good guys, I was stressing more than they were.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am really surprised at how many people (not all) have came to the defense of people who were clearly in the wrong and have backed those people up by sharing stories of how they don't follow un written rules. Common sense isn't common anymore. 

I do want to add a few things, unhooking a front tie down isn't a problem with me but it becomes one when 
1. they have a trailer with rollers and it is done before they are in the water-this is a safety issue and at the very least would tear a boat up.
2. when people stop in the middle lane of a boat ramp when the furthest lane is open, which wouldn't have been a problem but they stopped in a manner that could not allow for me to pull around and allowed a guy to cut 10 boats I line to launch. 3. when I did get to back down people don't turn off their lights which makes it nearly impossible to back down a ramp. 
4. There were 7 boats tied to the docks (yes I counted because I wanted something to complain about) when I launched and every single one had at least 1 person holding the boat. It is simple, move the boats to the courtesy docks or figure out a better way to launch ( those same 7 boats were still there after I had launched and made it back to the boat I was in)
5. I have a really good boater and I will back down on people at the ramp who are tied down and be fine, so that is actually the least of the issues I had ( I enjoy the look of terror as a boat is backing down the lane they had blocked only to see me make a nice little turn and the boat float straight down the middle of the cluster at the docks)
6. I am pretty sure the people I mentioned above are the ones who insist on trolling past boats on the starboard side!!!hahaha

I would like to add, I didn't say anything to anyone at the ramp as I didn't want to ruin any ones day, but the guy who cut the whole line really irked me. That dude needs dropped kicked in their forehead.

In closing, I suppose this is why I just don't have the patience to deal with people. 

Hope you all have a great day. we whacked some toads out there and it ended up being a good day.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am really surprised at how many people (not all) have came to the defense of people who were clearly in the wrong and have backed those people up by sharing stories of how they don't follow un written rules. Common sense isn't common anymore.
> 
> I do want to add a few things, unhooking a front tie down isn't a problem with me but it becomes one when
> 1. they have a trailer with rollers and it is done before they are in the water-this is a safety issue and at the very least would tear a boat up.
> ...


there is only 4 character people in the world.
#1 is perfectionist,he do everithink 100%
#2 he do 75%
#3 he do 50%
#4 he do 25%
you can not teach #4 hi will be same all time.
there is corect name for these people i can not recole the names for #2,#3,#4.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

When I launch solo, I pull boat to end of the dock so the next guy can launch. By the time he gets boat wet and motor started, I'm out of his way. I do make it a point to park and walk fast to avoid delaying someone. If that strategy won't work (short dock or real busy morning), then courtesy dock.


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

use the golden rule not many people know wat i is


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

When I launch solo I do it as quick as possible, when I see someone launching solo I offer assistance. Bottom line is have a little respect for your fellow angler.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Most nowadays live by the revised golden rule..."do unto others before they do unto you"


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

undertaker said:


> When I launch solo I do it as quick as possible, when I see someone launching solo I offer assistance. Bottom line is have a little respect for your fellow angler.


I have a system for launching and taking out that I use when solo. It is quick and efficient. People who offer to help seem to "ass u me" I'm going to be seriously holding everything up. And some get mad/offended when I thank them for their offer, then refuse it telling them "I have my own system and it will actually take longer" if I don't use it(which has proven to be true)! Plus, I don't really want some guy whose in a "big hurry", who I never met, guiding my rig back to the end of the dock possibly scratching the side of boat, not tieing it off properly-or worse! When I tie up to the end of the dock(when launching) I also am usually gone before the next guy behind me is ready to leave the dock. When coming in to a "busy" dock, I use the courtesy dock( more people should!), get and back my trailer in, power load, hook the boat, and gone.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Try to keep in mind that when you get frustrated over a 10 minute delay in launching your boat, there is a guy just down river sitting on a rock watching a bobber for hours that would sure love to trade with you.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

FAB, those guys are called steelhead fishermen and don't have much sense...


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I fish alone quite often and like many other people that solo often,have a VERY SPECIFIC routine that is streamlined to minimize delays. I never use the courtesy docks and don,t hold people up any longer than necessary.this is a PUBLIC launch paid for by ALL of our tax dollars.people parking over the lines and using 2 parking spaces,forcing others to park in the grass,is by far a greater problem.parking single vehicles in the truck and trailer lot is also a bigger problem.not having your boat COMPLETELY ready for launching before heading to the ramp,is more annoying.if a few minutes of delay ruins your day and puts you in a bad mood,perhaps you are missing the entire point of fishing and SHARING a public ramp.i take many people out in my boat that I don,t want to operate it.i like to do many of these things myself to prevent accidents or problems with inexperienced crew members trying to do "their best".i ran over a license plate,completely submerged,with a 4" steel bolt attaching it to a broken plastic bracket.it pierced my tire leaving me with a flat to be changed at the end of the day,IN THE DARK AND RAINING.the following spring,the repaired tire came apart at 70+ mph on the turnpike,causing hundreds of dollars of damage to my boat and trailer.i let the person who negligently let his faulty rigged license plate off with just the $50 tire repair bill in exchange for his license plate back.PLEASE,if your going to bitch about your fellow fisherman SHARING the same public ramp as you,get a REAL reason to complain.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> FAB, those guys are called steelhead fishermen and don't have much sense...


Really, sounds like it is time to stop the madness and lock this thread.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

aye aye captain PDNaz. I figured the internet police would show up sooner or later...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I remember waiting in line across the river under the overpass for 30 min after paying 5 $ to launch, then parking in a shady lot under that overpass...anyone remember that? Is that ramp still there?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

No it's not, but you can use cranberry if you like.

We used that ramp whenever we fished Huron.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> I remember waiting in line across the river under the overpass for 30 min after paying 5 $ to launch, then parking in a shady lot under that overpass...anyone remember that? Is that ramp still there?


That ramp is gone ,You gotta love love good old Carl.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

walksi,s, many times


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

When it gets like that I pull off and sing this song.


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> Get there at an off hour or do what we did ....go to Mazurik..


How was the fish bit out of mazuricks ? Huron was ok. Had a bunch of small marks till I hat a 50-60" musky


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

What ? ^^^


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Drove by Mazurick after work late this evening. No one there except for a DNR truck. Lake sure looked calm and peaceful. I need to retire .


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice Ski . What water depth you find him?


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

33 foe 1 mile dead east of huron pier. There was a group of perchers that I trolled the reef 800 around. Hit two small eyes than that girl. She went back in since I don't eat them let alone fish for them.


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

Wish I had a video of me in my 14' aluminum v bottom bringing her up and in .


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome catch!!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Great catch an nice release


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We ran east to North of the Cedar Pt dump, and fished North to East of Kelley's. Caught 17 walleyes out that way and made 1 pass at Marblehead on the way in and got 1 there.


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> We ran east to North of the Cedar Pt dump, and fished North to East of Kelley's. Caught 17 walleyes out that way and made 1 pass at Marblehead on the way in and got 1 there.


That was what Friday morning ? I was over the cp dump with one other boat. It looked like they were anchored off north west corner ?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

50 to 60 inches is a very impressive Musky on any body of water. Regardless its a nice looking fish. Was that caught today?

And Jim sounds like I missed a good day on the lake.


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

island troller said:


> 50 to 60 inches is a very impressive Musky on any body of water. Regardless its a nice looking fish. Was that caught today?
> 
> And Jim sounds like I missed a good day on the lake.


I caught that this last Friday bout 2:45


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I fish for them in Lake St Clair and also caught a 34 inch one by Kelleys once. The Great Lake Muskys are a beautiful fish. Wish Lake Erie had a larger population.


----------



## deerslayern (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I was told they do in the west basin and in the spring during the jig bite a lot of ppl catch them


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes every year I hear and see more caught in the Western basin. Jigging and especially ice fishing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Last years I was smallmouth fishing the east side of middle bass, a giant musky swam right by the boat with a keeper size walley sideways in its mouth, water was clear it was a monster. Has anyone trolled for them around the islands, their may be a descent population waiting to be discovered.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

deerslayern said:


> Wish I had a video of me in my 14' aluminum v bottom bringing her up and in .


What this cant be true....most everyone says a 14ft on the lake is a no no.

Keep it up great job.....stay safe !


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

deerslayern said:


> That was what Friday morning ? I was over the cp dump with one other boat. It looked like they were anchored off north west corner ?


No that was Sunday the 25th. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

island troller said:


> 50 to 60 inches is a very impressive Musky on any body of water. Regardless its a nice looking fish. Was that caught today?
> 
> And Jim sounds like I missed a good day on the lake.


Al, my post was answering how we did on Sunday 11/25.


----------



## DTG (Nov 21, 2016)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am really surprised at how many people (not all) have came to the defense of people who were clearly in the wrong and have backed those people up by sharing stories of how they don't follow un written rules. Common sense isn't common anymore.
> 
> I do want to add a few things, unhooking a front tie down isn't a problem with me but it becomes one when
> 1. they have a trailer with rollers and it is done before they are in the water-this is a safety issue and at the very least would tear a boat up.
> ...


----------



## DTG (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been fishing from a boat for 30 plus years. I have seen everything and I always just take it with a grain of salt. Fishing takes Patience on the water and off. I have never gotten upset at the ramps because some people are taking longer than others or because they are rude or inconsiderate. I have fished many big tournaments and they usually go well. When I go out for just a day of fishing I expect the ramps to be clogged up, that's just the way it is and I would never let it get me upset. Hey, I'm going fishing, there is nothing better. Lighten up a bit and just be happy about the fact you are going fishing too. Don't sweat the small stuff Johnboy, it's not worth it. It is what It is and it has always been that way. Some of these people are launching for the first time ever, remember your first time? I always get a laugh or two watching some people launch but I never get upset about it. We are all trying to have a good time. I just relax and fine tune my game plan for the day. I always expect what I call amateur hour so I am ready for it. It's all good Johnboy, your going fishing!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Launching is the start of any beautiful day on the lake... Folks used to really get under my skin and I would always be fuming by the time we headed out.
Last year I committed to not letting that happen any more. Idiots at the ramp? No worries... I could always be at work.


----------

